# Ever Blow a Computer Up?



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I'm about to.

Anyways in the past months.. I have been having problems with my computers Media palyer (windows).

I wanted to know why does it always say Needs EXT? or.. Other dumb errors.

it SOMETIMES plays videos.

I use to be able to download youtube vids and play them. Now I can't, even converters I have tried don't do the trick(usually).

Real Player is acting the same to, so what the heck.

I wanted to know is there some kind of update? (last time I checked I have the newer versions) and this computer isn't old at all.

or did almsot every website change there .??? (.MEG/.WMV.. Examples)

I'm getting very angry, even certain DVD's get dumb error messages.

So can Someone explain, and Give me a website to update All my Media Players? Also a good converter and a Good downloading tool for downloading videos from websites.

I figure someone has to know there computers on this site.

Thanks In advance.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Search "Codec". They are little decoders for compressed video and they are updated all the time as videos get smaller or higher quality. Since all the programs use the same codecs, if yours are corrupted or out of date, none of the video programs will work right. 
See if you can discover the "encoding" of the video you want to play. You get a new DivX codec from the DivX site, Xvid from Xvid, etc. 

There is a little video player called VLC. It is small without all the junk in the big programs and may work on computers with fewer resources than the big guys. But that may not be your only issue. Google and big media companies are in a fight about payments based on viewing copyrighted videos. As a results they (google/youtube) are blocking some content. Also go get a good anti-virus program and do a full scan. (AntiVir has a free version), evil programs stealing your internet connection could also be to blame. 

The other possibility is something corrupted in your windows files. I fixed a computer the other day that had a "corrupted WinSock" and wouldn't hold an IP address. Collect your error messages, copy them verbatim, and search both Google and the Microsoft site for possible causes.

For downloading, I use BitTorrent again since Comcast finally stopped throttling it. But you need a BitTorrent server to have what you want. But I am downloading less and watching more streaming video on Crunchyroll or Hulu.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

or just use VLC media player and solve alllll your problems


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Search "Codec". They are little decoders for compressed video and they are updated all the time as videos get smaller or higher quality. Since all the programs use the same codecs, if yours are corrupted or out of date, none of the video programs will work right.
> See if you can discover the "encoding" of the video you want to play. You get a new DivX codec from the DivX site, Xvid from Xvid, etc.
> 
> There is a little video player called VLC. It is small without all the junk in the big programs and may work on computers with fewer resources than the big guys. But that may not be your only issue. Google and big media companies are in a fight about payments based on viewing copyrighted videos. As a results they (google/youtube) are blocking some content. Also go get a good anti-virus program and do a full scan. (AntiVir has a free version), evil programs stealing your internet connection could also be to blame.
> ...



I do get tons of Documents on my desktop with ERROR codes.

I DID download Codec before nothings working. LINK me with this LVC? or what ever it is?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Also, you may want to download a program call Advanced System Care. It's a pretty decent free program that can remove spyware, fix registry errors, etc... Also make sure your system is up to date with anti-virus and Windows updates. If you were able to watch downloaded youtube videos before, and mpegs, etc... You may be looking at a virus. If none of the suggested things work, I'd back my stuff up and do a reformat/re-install.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Back up your important stuff, scan for malware with every programs you trust (i suggest AntiVir and AdAware), defrag your hard drive and run checkdisk, and collect error messages.

There are boards for windows issues like this one is for fish. One of them that I find helpful is http://www.windowsbbs.com/

Tracking down the issue is going to be a real PITA, but better than blowing up the computer.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Back up your important stuff, scan for malware with every programs you trust (i suggest AntiVir and AdAware), defrag your hard drive and run checkdisk, and collect error messages.
> 
> There are boards for windows issues like this one is for fish. One of them that I find helpful is http://www.windowsbbs.com/
> 
> Tracking down the issue is going to be a real PITA, but better than blowing up the computer.


as a 17 year old, I have NOTHING really important on this comp. I do plan to buy a new desktop instead od this crappy lappy.

I do have norton? and Mcfee they detect nothing. But thank you all of you for your help. I'll try this out if it doesnt work I guess I will just deal with it.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

ALRIGHT! downloaded it and BAM works on a video that didn't work before!!
WOOT. Thank you sooo muchh Peeps <33333333


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

AVG is another good spyware/malware scanning program thats free http://www.avg.com/?ctype=ps3925e I have found it catches things that neither norton of mcfee found and its free, also doesn't kill your cpu when you run it, norton is useless and crashes computers more often then not, mcfee meh they both take a massive amount of system resources. but truthfully you should never actually have spyware and stuff if you are smart with what you download and access with your computer.

VLC pretty much plays any type of file ive only once had a file and thats the files realplayer creates when you download youtube videos with the realplayer downloader that is only usable with realplayer itself.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Norton and McAffee both work and both are system hogs. IME they don't play nice with each other. A computer with both gets random errors and crashes until one or the other is removed completely with a removal tool.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Im sorry I didnt say that right i have mcAFEE i thought i had both. guess not.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

guppyart said:


> or just use vlc media player and solve alllll your problems


qft!


----------

